

Show HN: Simple Uber fare calculator based off their new API - TheMask01
http://uberestimate.com

======
LeoPanthera
This is great. Bonus points if you can scrape fares from Lyft/Sidecar as well,
for comparison.

------
microsby0
How is this different from the fare quote in the uber app?

------
fiatjaf
I would like it, but it is not showing any prices.

